# Pittsy's Official DW Bouncers Done and Dusted review



## WHIZZER

*Pittsy's Official DW Bouncers Done and Dusted review*

1st off i would like to say thanks to Jay aka The Bouncer for asking me to try a couple of products and sending them to me so quickly:thumb:

Everybody knows the Bouncers waxes and increasing the range to make a total quality car care solution is the obvious way forward so obviously i was expecting good things if the waxes are anything to go by:thumb:

Done and Dusted has been one of the most talked about products recently so it will be good to see how it fairs, i will admit that i have been used D&D before so i had a good idea about what to expect

*The Product:
*

D&D comes in a good quality 500ml bottle with the usual Bouncers Livery which does look nice on the shelf.

The actual product is a liquid and is a light green colour, it smells lovely but to be honest none of were able to put our finger or nose on what it is but it does smell a bit like the Bouncers Sherbert Fizz wax :thumb:

The Bouncer says:
Bouncer's Quick Detailer, the aim was to create the ideal quick detailer and gloss enhancer that is simple to use, doesn't smear and is friendly on all surfaces and leaves protection behind with every wipe. We think that this has been achieved. Done & Dusted is an all-rounder with pleasing results on paintwork, glass, plastics, wheels and trims.

Bouncer's 'Done & Dusted' has caused quite a stir, during a soft launch of the product last year it climbed the charts by storm and was subsequently placed on the Detailing World QD product of the year nominations. A water based, cross polymer based QD it offers high gloss on paintwork, glass and piano style plastics. It can also be used on interior plastics. It offers anti static properties and is anti smear. It's absolute speed of use combined with a layer of protection and immediate gloss levels have placed this QD at the top of a lot of professional detailers 'go to ' list.

*The Method:*

Now modern QD's can be used in many different ways.....
Some are really good cleaners, some drying aids and some gloss enchancers so you really need something that does all the above in 1 handy bottle.

The subject this week is Mrs P's filthy mini which was given a good wash using Bouncers Slick Mick (see separate review).


*D&D as a drying aid:*

The car was left wet so using my favorite drying towel it was time to commence the test, the temperature was about 16deg and it was a little overcast overhead so not direct sunlight but still needed to work quickly.

2 sprays were applied to the surface of the towel then a couple more to each panel as working round the car...





This really worked well and left the panels bone dry and not smeared and obviously with a black car you need all the help you can get:thumb:

So it worked on the paint work would it work on the glass???



Yes no problems there but i will add the caveat that i felt the need to use my normal glass cleaner at the end, some parts of the glass looked a touch smeared but not bad at all:thumb:



So D&D really works well as a drying aid

*D&D as a cleaner*

You would also want your QD to be a good cleaner so i left some areas undried on the car to see how it removes water spots?



No arguments there it works, obviously there was no other grime on the car so it was hard to test but happy with the water spot removal:thumb:

*D&D as a gloss enchancer *

Now this is where i thought D&D really excelled, using the softest MF i have got i went round the whole car and it left a lovely glossy finish:thumb:



Application was a breeze and it went on really smoothly with no smearing

It even worked really well on the Piano black pillars at the front of the car which is a really good test of the 'non smear' formulation.



I then gave it a go on the black ABS trim to see what would happen and it seemed to improve the finish, it wouldnt work as a dedicated trim dressing but adds to the finish and slightly darkens it:thumb:



So why not try it on the interior....



Looked great on the dash leaving a nice clean non shiny finish and even better on the faux brushed ally trims



So yeah you could say D&D is pretty versatile:thumb::thumb:

*Price:*

£12.98 from here:http://bouncerswax.zpecommerce.co.u...uick-detailer-bouncer-s-done-and-dusted-500ml
and other good retailers

*Would I use it again?:*

Absolutely yes for sure, it is a really versatile product and performs well a most tasks, you might find a better drying aid and cleaner but as a gloss enchancer you will struggle to fond a better finish :thumb:

*Conclusion:*

Bouncers Done and Dusted is a really versatile QD spray, it tackles the jobs you would expect from a QD with aplomb but it really excels as a gloss enchancer leaving a lovely shiny slick finish:thumb:

It also represents good value, looking at the picture below you can see how much was used on the car as a drying aid, QD and even the interior:thumb:



Bouncers Done and Dusted is a versatile QD spray which can be used all over the car, give it a go and you wont be disappointed :thumb:


----------

